# Frage zu Taglib und Expression Language



## schkucke45 (10. Sep 2008)

Ich möchte in meiner jsp einen bestimmten Wert ansprechen.

Wenn ich das folgendermaßen mache, funktioniert es :


```
.
.
request.setAttribute("unterModul",modul.getUnterModul().getUnterModul());
request.setAttribute("unterModulPRIGS",UnterModul.PRIGS);
request.setAttribute("unterModulPROGS",UnterModul.PROGS);
.
.
.
.
<c:if test="${unterModul == unterModulPROGS}" >
.
.
```

die erste Zeil "unterModul" ist in Ordnung.
Die anderen Beiden möchte aber direkt in den geschweiften Klammern ansprechen.
Also ohne request.setAt...

Geht das überhaupt, und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## HLX (11. Sep 2008)

ggf. so:
	
	
	
	





```
<c:if test="<%= "$untermodul == '"+UnterModul.PRIGS+"'"%>">
```
oder vorher statt request.setAt..:
	
	
	
	





```
<c:set var="unterModulPrigs" value="<%= Untermodul.PRIGS%>"/>
```

Ohne Ausdrücke kommst du m.W. nur aus, wenn du die beiden benötigten Werte gem. Bean-Spezifikation zugänglich machst.


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ggf. so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem set var gehts.
Das andere nicht.


----------



## HLX (11. Sep 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wegen der vielen Hochkommata oder nem anderen dummen Syntaxfehler. Habs nicht ausprobiert.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2008)

Ach ja.
Danke.


----------



## schkucke45 (12. Sep 2008)

Ich hab da aber noch eine Frage.

Mit folgendem Befehl fülle ich mir eine Variable, die ich mit Taglibs abrufen kann :


```
<c:set var="textModul42" value="<%= nutzer.getTextById(42)%>"/>
```

Das funktioniert ja auch recht gut.
Jetzt möchte ich aber mehrere Texte festlegen. z.B.


```
<c:set var="textModul42" value="<%= nutzer.getTextById(42)%>"/>
<c:set var="textModul43" value="<%= nutzer.getTextById(43)%>"/>
<c:set var="textModul44" value="<%= nutzer.getTextById(44)%>"/>
<c:set var="textModul45" value="<%= nutzer.getTextById(45)%>"/>
...
```

Gibt es da nicht eine Möglichkeit, die Werte in eine Tabelle zu schreiben, 
die den Namen textModul trägt und wo ich die einzelnen Werte
z.B. mit textModul[42] anspreche.


----------

